
Spun Out of Proportion: The Proton Spin Crisis (2017) - thicknavyrain
https://atzerothorder.wordpress.com/2017/09/25/spun-out-of-proportion-the-proton-spin-crisis/
======
axilmar
Now I am even more confused.

What is this thing called energy that gives 98% of mass? what is it composed
of? is it a field? is it some kind of force? is it composed of particles?

~~~
thicknavyrain
Yes, essentially it’s energy held by gluons and quarks inside the proton
itself. What’s meant by “binding energy” is that it’s not the total mass of
quarks and gluons inside the proton but their “field energy” which in QFT
terms is, I imagine, their field tensor contributions and in heuristic terms
is like the energy stored in a compressed spring, only the “springs” in
question are gluons within the proton.

